# Can not play any DVD from DVDStyler that has a Menu on it. (Sorry if Off Topic)



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello: As the subject says, sorry if this is getting the forum "Off Topic" but I have read a lot of good information from members in this forum when it comes to burning/editing .TiVo files so I thought I would give my problem a shot here. 

I am having no problem editing the files in VideoReDo, Exporting as VOB and putting them in DVDStyler. The problem comes with playback. If I import just a single VOB into DVDStyler (It can be a Medium, High or Best Quality recording, does not matter) and burn it WITH OUT a menu it will play fine on my DVD player. The problem comes when I want to add a Menu to the DVD (again, happens with all three quality setting files). Once a menu is added the DVD player will not recognize the DVD and will give an error to "Check the TV System", that error usually appears if you are trying to play a PAL Disc (My DVD player is NTSC). 

I have been testing this for a good part of the day today. I would burn the video without a menu and then burn the same video with a menu and the version with a menu never plays. I normally wouldn't care but I want to add multiple episodes to a disc so a menu will become important for that. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ah577 said:


> Once a menu is added the DVD player will not recognize the DVD and will give an error to "Check the TV System", that error usually appears if you are trying to play a PAL Disc (My DVD player is NTSC).


Just learning DVDStyler myself, but I did notice if you right click the menu object in the timeline and click properties, there is Format option at the top for either PAL or NTSC. Seems to me when I was trying to solve my problems earlier I noticed that (or somewhere else) it was set to PAL as a default.

Looks like you change the default for menus from PAL to NTSC in the Configuration->Settings menu. Not really sure what the default was now.


----------



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

I checked and the default was set to NTSC already, thanks though.

I am not sure what could be causing this kind of problem?!?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Can you get your DVDs (with or without menus) to play on your computer? That is my problem. The DVD I made (by chance w/o a menu) plays fine on my DVD player, but does nothing on the PC. Very strange.


----------



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes, I can get the DVD's with the Menu and without the Menu's to play on the computer using Interview WinDVD 7. 

Are you getting any type of error message or is it just not starting up?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Just won't start with either WMP 10 or Nero's ShowTime.

I think I have a copy of WinDVD somewhere. May give that I shot.


----------



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

Trying opening up the Video_TS folder of the DVD and opening up the .IFO file, that should bring up the main menu in your media player (at least that works on mine if the software does not recognize the disc)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ah577 said:


> Trying opening up the Video_TS folder of the DVD and opening up the .IFO file, that should bring up the main menu in your media player (at least that works on mine if the software does not recognize the disc)


Opening the .ifo file works for mounted .iso's I make without a menu. (thanks) And I see now, WMP plays mounted .iso's with "menus" just fine.

Or at least it plays just fine any iso's that I add the menu object to the timeline. I don't really see a menu when I play the disc, it just starts. What else, other than adding the menu to the timeline do you do to make a menu?

What the difference between a vmMenu and regular Menu?

Guess I need to take a look at the manual.
http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/docs/DVDStylerManual.pdf


----------



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't do anything special to the menu, I just use the regular menu that was already added and be sure it is NTSC and then just put on a few basic buttons. I am going to look over the manual also and give it a try again tomorrow. Maybe with some luck between now and then someone else who had this problem will have come across this thread and and give me a tip on what I am doing wrong.

I just tried doing a menu on a small video file in DVD Lab and it worked fine on my dvd player so it is something to do with DVDStyles. I was hoping to use DVDStyles because it was so quick but I may just have to splurge on DVD-Lab now also if I can't get it to work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you can't get DVDStyler to work, try GUI for dvdauthor. It's not quite as nice, but it works very similarly and at the very least it'll tell you if it's the program or the DVD player causing the trouble.

Dan


----------



## RRingolangly2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello All,
The issue as I have found is that when you burn DVD's with DVDStyler you must use DVD -R! All DVD +R that I have used cannot be read and the IFO files have PAL not NTSC.
Hope that solves it!


----------

